# Pics Of My Frog Room Pt.2



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's more!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Some inhabitants:


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

FAN FREAKING TASTIC !

Its posts like these that make me feel like Im not alone . . . I can show the Girlfriend and tell her ''see I'm not the only one '' lol

Great frogs too !


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Some more:


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Andy,

Very impressive, looks like you might spend a few minutes there each day. Looks like I also see a few familar frogs in those picks. Nice to see they are doing so well.

Bill


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah Bill the "el dorados" are doing excellent thanks!
I spend quite some time in there everyday, It helps being a stay at home dad and not having the kids around while they're at school, it gives me a few hours in the morning alone. Otherwise my daughter is always at my side.
Andy


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

it keeps getting better and better lol.. I would spend all day in there


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice Andy!

I`m really hoping to see it in person in March.

John


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Wish I woulds have known you were there, while my daughter was living in Brooklyn, for the previous 4 years! Did I see the Bakhuis male also, how's he doing?

Bill


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice Bassleri!!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Bill he's doing great! gotten much fatter! 
Andy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

where did you get the 3 stripe triv????????
Can I get on a froglet waiting list?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Andy,

You really should tell everyone that it's all done with mirrors (it's really just a ten gallon tank and about 50 mirrors!) Frogs are mostly plastic decals.

I have had the pleasure of helping take care of the "farm" and can say that Andy has put together a really awesome collection of frogs. Good job, buddy!

Cheers, Richard.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW...Very nice frog room.

How many vivs do You have?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Here's more!


Thanks for sharing your great room with us! 

In the seventh pic there is a plant hanging on the right side, is it a Rhipsalis, and if so have you tried it in a viv (just wondering if it would grow on a back wall)?

Peace 
Shawn


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Shawn,
Yes I have it in my blue jeans tank and my vanzolinii tank and it's doing awesome!
It definitely is viv worthy if placed correctly.
Andy


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Shawn,
> Yes I have it in my blue jeans tank and my vanzolinii tank and it's doing awesome!
> It definitely is viv worthy if placed correctly.
> Andy


Thanks Andy, there's a rhipsalis capilliformis at a local store that I've been thinking about getting (it looks really cool), I think I will give it a try.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

frogfreak said:


> WOW...Very nice frog room.
> 
> How many vivs do You have?


There is around 72 vivs and a few more to come that are in construction/planning stages.
Andy


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

pics are not showing for some reason ???


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

very very nice setup you have there!!! We have been thinking about making a frog room in teh future and getting some racking and all that!! But anyway.... great looking setup!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw this thread when it was first posted. I find myself coming back to it again and again. Its awesome! Any chance we can see some more frog pics? How about froglet, tad etc setups?


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy, It looks like your bulkheads are drilled into the bottom bracket of many of your tanks, was this hard to do? how are they holding up? I have thought about doing this before.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet pics Andy


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

wanna help me start one...lol...looks great


----------

